# lucky at the beach on a cold day



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

A few photos of lucky at the beach last week, it was very cold down there but lucky didn't seem to mind


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks like he's having a great time. And it DOES look cold and desolate on that beach!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

what a beautiful place! nice and quiet though so he can run around off leash!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

There is never really anyone down there this time of year, maybe the occassional dog walker 

She loves zooming around through the rock pools


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry, she. I thought Lucky was a boy!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> Sorry, she. I thought Lucky was a boy!


everyone thinks she's a boy :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lucky said:


> everyone thinks she's a boy :biggrin:


Argh... i did too!!! i'm sorry... i hate it when people to that to mine :lol: she's very pretty!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Argh... i did too!!! i'm sorry... i hate it when people to that to mine :lol: she's very pretty!


:biggrin1: Thankyou


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How much fun is that?!?! Looks like she is having a blast out there!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love to have access to a beach where I could just let them run free.
Lucky must have had a blast!


----------

